# If I Connect My DIRECTIVO Drive To My Comp How Do I Access It?



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

I am not able to communicate with my DIRECTIVO via my network, if I connect it to my computer how do I access it and get the IP address and NAME? If there are instructions about this somewhere could somebody please steer me in the right direction to find them. Thanx in advance for any help sent my way.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If your DTivo has an IP run AngryIP to find it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Cosmos, what hacks, if any, have you installed on this DirecTivo?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

See his post here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5344935&&#post5344935


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Cosmos said:


> I am not able to communicate with my DIRECTIVO via my network, if I connect it to my computer how do I access it and get the IP address and NAME? If there are instructions about this somewhere could somebody please steer me in the right direction to find them. Thanx in advance for any help sent my way.


Get a serial cable. Then you won't have to pull the drive if you lose network access.


----------

